# Diseño de bafle Apogee 3x3?



## fantazma (Jul 17, 2013)

Saludos alguien contara con las medidas tanto internas como externas del apogee 3x3. 
de antemano gracias.


----------



## DLO (Dic 3, 2019)




----------



## DLO (Dic 3, 2019)

estos bafles son muy parecidos a los que quiero armar pero no consigo los platos,,,,queria hacerlos con 3 parlantes de 10" o bien con 2 de 15" y 1 de 10"tonhalle que tengo en caja sin uso 


estos son otros modelos que me gustaria hacer y no hay planos bien detallados


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 3, 2019)

Ver el archivo adjunto 184555

Yo tuve 4 exactamente iguales como los de la foto que has subido: 2 de ellos con unos LEEA 12-150BE (150W Bajo extendido) y otros dos con unos UCOA BF-1225 (25W). Había que comprar insumos para estudiar (una impresora) y me tuve que deshacer de dos de ellos (los que tenían los LEEA). Me quedaron unos años más las otras dos cajas con los UCOA, para finalmente venderles solo las cajas a un muchachito que comenzaba en este mundo de la electrónica. Hoy conservo solo los dos parlantes UCOA.

Esas cajas habían sido construidas para un boliche que nunca inauguró y quien las construyó finalmente me las vendió, tras insistirle mucho tiempo en que me las venda. Me dieron muchas satisfacciones y, también, muchas quejas de vecinos que se aguantaron toda mi rebeldía de adolescente.

Por momentos, creí que las de las fotos podían ser las mías, solo que cuando las vendí yo les había pintado los pabellones en gris aluminio y el resto de las cajas en negro mate.

Debo tener por ahí los planos. Si los encuentro, te los subo.


----------



## DLO (Dic 3, 2019)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 184555
> 
> Yo tuve 4 exactamente iguales como los de la foto que has subido: 2 de ellos con unos LEEA 12-150BE (150W Bajo extendido) y otros dos con unos UCOA BF-1225 (25W). Había que comprar insumos para estudiar (una impresora) y me tuve que deshacer de dos de ellos (los que tenían los LEEA). Me quedaron unos años más las otras dos cajas con los UCOA, para finalmente venderles solo las cajas a un muchachito que comenzaba en este mundo de la electrónica. Hoy conservo solo los dos parlantes UCOA.
> 
> ...


gracias diegomj1973 seria un gran honor hacer esas cajas exponenciales que recuerdo ir a comprar parlantes,tweeters y demas cosas a una tienda de electronica y ver estas exponenciales con parlantes leea de 15" y unas tipo altec a-4 o a-7 no recuerdo bien el modelo pero eran mas altas y con un difusor gigante de aluminio x arriba ,,,,,,estaban muy caras y yo apenas tenia 15 años ,,,,hermosas cajas !gracias muy amable ojala encuentres el plano un abrazo


----------

